# الطريق لتكون طيارا (الجزء الأول )



## الجني الملعون (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الطريق لتكون طيارا (الجزء الأول )

سيتم شرح في السلسلة كيفية الحصول على رخصة طيران، باختلاف أنواعها .

توجد مصادر و أنواع مختلفة للحصول على الرخص و من أشهرها FAA الأمريكي ،أو JAA الأوروبي اللتي تكون عادة البداية لمعظم الأشخاص .

الإختلاف بين هذه الرخص هي في القوانين و المتطلبات بين رخصة و الأخرى لكنها بالنهاية تكون متشابهة لحد كبير سيكون الشرح هنا عن الـ JAA ( ليس لأنها أفضل أو لا ، لكن لأنها التجربة اللتي أعرفها )
---------------------------------------------

بالنظر إلى كيف تبدأ هناك ثلاث أنواع معروفة من رخص الطيران ألا و هي :
PPL : Private Pilot License
و هي رخصة تحصل عليها لمجرد ممارسة هواية الطيران ( لا يمكن استخدامها بشكل تجاري (
CPL : Commercial Pilot License
و هي الرخصة التي تحصل عليها و يمكنك من خلالها أن تعمل لدى أي شركة طيران لكن لها حدود ( لا يمكن أن تكون قائد طائرة تجارية تقوم بحمل ركاب بمجرد حمل هذه الرخصة)
ATPL : Airline Transport License
و هي الرخصة التي يمكنك من خلالها أن تمارس كافة صلاحياتك كطيار محترف ( بما فيها أن تكون قائد طائرة ركاب لكن هناك شروط للحصول عليها و هي أن يكون لديك 1500 ساعة طيران و أن يكون لديك CPL )

يجب أن تنظر الان إلى ماذا تريد بالضبط ، إذا أردت مجرد الطيران للمتعة فعليك بالـ PPL و هي بالطبع تؤهلك لطيران طائرات المراوح الصغيرة غالبا ، لكن إذا أردت الطيران مستقبلك المهني ،فعليك بالـ CPL ملحوقا بالـ ATPL .

بعد اختيارك للطريق المرغوب به تأتي المرحلة الثانية ألا و هي الحصول على الرخصة الطبية :
Class 1 Medical
و هي لمن يرغب في الحصول على CPL أو ATPL 
Class 2 Medical
و هي لمن يريد الحصول على PPL ( وهي بالطبع أقل تشددا من السابقة)



الآن عرفنا الخطوات: 
نقرر نوع الرخصة .
نحصل على الرخصة الطبية المعنية.

ستتبع الخطوات التالية ( لمن يريد الـ CPL أو ATPL )

بعد ذلك عليك الانضمام لأحد مراكز التدريب :
ستمر بمرحلة المواد النظرية و هي تتكون من 14 مادة تشمل كل شيء ممكن أن يتعلق بالطيران بشكل عام ( ديناميكية الطيران - نوع المكونات و المواد - تأثر جسم الانسان - الملاحة ...........الخ) ، و تعتبر هذه المرحلة مرحلة صعبة خلال الدراسة حيث انها تحدد بشكل كبير مدى امكانية اكمال الدراسة أم لا ، فعليك أن تقوم بانهاء كل مادة على حدة في مجموع محاولات لا يتعدى الـ 3 مرات و ألا يتعدى اجمالي محاولات الاختبارات لكل المواد 6 مرات و إلا اضطررت لاعادة كل شيء من جديد .

- المرحلة التالية هي مرحلة الطيران حيث سيترتب عليك أن تنهي 200 ساعة من الطيران تشمل : 
Single Engine Aircraft
VFR flying
IFR flying
Twin Engine Aircraft
VFR flying
IFR flying
Synthetic Training 
EXAMS


يوجد في نظام الـ JAR (و هذا حسب معرفتي ) نظام غير متوافر في نظم أخرى مثل FAA Federal Aviation Authority الأمريكية ألا و هي الحصول على Frozen ATPL حيث أنك لن تحتاج أن تحصل على الـ CPL ثم تجميع 1500 ساعة ثم العودة مرة أخرى لأخذ ATPL ، حيث أنه يمكنك تكملة الدراسة في مرة واحدة حتى اكمال مراحل الـ ATPL و انهائها لكنها لن تكون فعالة حتى تقوم بانهاء الـ 1500 ساعة لذلك تسمى Frozen ATPL .

و أكرر أن الحصول على الرخص المذكورة ليس حكرا على بريطانيا أو أوروبا ، لكنه موجود في دول كثيرة منها دول عربية ، أيضا ممكن أن يختلف القواعد و المتطلبات من مكان لآخر حسب البلد المشرع ،لكنها بالنهاية لا تختلف كثيرا .

الدرس القادم :
سنحاول ايجاد المعاهد المتخصصة للدراسة بمختلف أنواعها .

مواقع مفيدة :
UK CAA - Medicals
http://www.caa.co.uk/srg/med/default.asp?page=526
JAA - Joint Aviation Authority
http://www.jaa.nl/
FAA - Federal Aviation Administration
http://www.faa.gov/


----------



## علي احمد محمد شكري (8 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر اخي كتير ونرجو المزيد


----------

